# Amitriptyline Questions



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi,I have just started taking 10Mg of amitriptyline for my IBS, since I have started taking it I have noticed some changes/side effects...Firstly I sleep very heavily and have to be woken up or I just sleep... this is not usual for me, when I am woken up it takes me sometime to actually get going...Also, I have been feeling some what out of it and finding it hard to concentrate, I have also been experiencing mild heads aches and a kind of mild pounding of the head...Is this normal when taking this drug and does it pass??Any responses from people who take this would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Why are you taking this medication? It is very constipating; in fact, it is probably the worst of the trycyclics where constipation is concerned.Just to give you a perspective, I was at one time on 300 mg a day of amytryptiline for depression. All of the side effects that you mention are typical of the medication; however, at 10mg a day, I should think that they would be minimal. As you body accomodates, the side effects should dissipate, but you may remain more tired than usual.Steven


----------



## neicy52 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Spoon! I have IBS-D and have been taking Elavil for three months. Yes, at the beginning, I had the same symptoms, that you are describing. Once your body adjusts to the medication, the sleepiness and the morning grogginess ease up. I know that it is supposed to be constipating and I'm taking 25mgs., wondering if I need to up the dose. I'm still having the loose stools in the morning and I'm very curious, as to what mgs. have helped other people, like me. I read Steven's post, but he stated he was taking it for depression. Can anybody answer my question?


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

Hi Spoon, I am also taking Elavil (Amitripline). I started out with 10ml and now i am at100ml. I take 50ml am and 50ml pm. At first i was tired but after a couple of weeks my bodybecame accustomed to it. This is the only antidepressant that helped we with the pain. I would lay on the bathroom floor in a fetal position all night and go to work the next morning. Give it a fair try it might help. If not there are other meds your dr could try. Good Luck!


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

You are experiencing normal side effects for this drug. In my case, they mostly went away, but I stil notice my thought process is a bit slow.I play bullet chess on the internet (<2 minutes/game). When playing at this rate, I do notice I am slower than I used to be.Bob


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi,Thanks for the replies, I have been on the drug for about 2 weeks now and have seen that my dosage is not really that high. (10mg a day)I have noticed that the side affects are starting to become less now, but I still do get out of it abit and get a funny feeling on my scalp like I am wearing a hat and it is pushing on my head.I am starting to feel much better than I used to and have started doing some of the things I used to do, but I do suffer from bad days now and then aswell. I am not sure if it is totally the drugs that are helping because I started the HT tapes at the same time as starting the drugs but the main thing is I am feeling better than I was.I hope all of you are better too...


----------

